# Blue water???



## Danny Filardi (May 4, 2018)

Does anyone know of a blue water rip or where the blue water is


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Danny Filardi said:


> Does anyone know of a blue water rip or where the blue water is


True bahama blue is still about 200 miles out. There is some decent water at the spur but no weedlines to speak of.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

rustybucket said:


> Danny Filardi said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of a blue water rip or where the blue water is
> ...


Water is really pretty at the spur as of this past Sunday-Monday but as mentioned above there isn’t any weedlines. There was some small pieces of very scattered grass that had good yellow color and live organisms in it, so it shouldn’t be long. There wasn’t really any bait to speak of either.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Water was purple at the spur a week ago. It’s good out there, but water isn’t warm enough yet. We are 3-4 weeks from prime conditions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you for the reports guys...


----------

